

The tide has changed for Dutch dykes - sailormoon
http://www.nrc.nl/international/article2529341.ece/The_tide_has_changed_for_Dutch_dykes

======
billswift
Is "dykes" the correct British spelling? In American English it is "dikes";
"dykes" is vulgar slang for lesbians.

~~~
sailormoon
As far as I know you can use either when referring to the "levee" usage, but
for the lesbian slang you need _dyke_. Where ambiguity exists, infer from
context.

I think the slang term "dyke" is a bit out of date anyway?

